# Giant Tarpon Caught at Port A



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

By Phil Reynolds
South Jetty reporter
Not bad, when all you're after is a kingfish.
On the other hand, Allan Reiter's tarpon -- 90 inches long and estimated at 237 pounds and about to be certified by the Texas Parks and Wildlife Dept. as the biggest tarpon caught and released off the Texas coast -- won't qualify him for any prizes in the STAR tournament, and that's what he went out for.
Reiter, 49, and his father, 71, were fishing off the end of the south jetty on June 21 in a 15-foot boat when the memorable event occurred.
"We intended to get some kingfish off the jetties and then come back in (to local bays) to catch some redfish," Reiter said. 
He landed his first kingfish around 8-8:15 a.m., he estimates. Then the pair moved to the north jetty apron, still using ribbonfish on 30-pound high-visibility monofilament line.
"That fish hit and started toward the channel," Reiter recalls. "I still thought it was a kingfish until it jumped and shook its head."
He smiled.
"Dad said, 'Don't lose it,'" he remembered.
Reiter had caught a small tarpon some 16 years ago, but it blew the hook before he could land it. That was his only bout with a tarpon, and despite his experience fishing, Reiter admits he had no idea what he was up against.
"He just pulled that boat out into the middle of the channel," Reiter said.
With the fish keeping his light rod bent, Reiter had little choice but to hang on. There was nothing on the boat to brace the rod against, and the light reel he was using didn't really hold enough line to fight a tarpon effectively.
"When he came up for air, I'd try to recover some line, but then he'd take off again," Reiter said.
The biggest problem seemed to be with an incoming freighter, which was coming up the middle of the channel where the fight was going on.
"I tried not to let the fish get under that ship," Reiter said. "We were maybe 30 yards from it, with the fish at the bow. Then it made a run straight toward the stern."
The fish's violent run pulled Reiter nearly over the boat's gunwale, but he said he managed to grab the gunwale with one hand and kept himself from going overboard.
"I sat on the box (built into the boat) with my feet on the rail. The tarpon ran to the stern (of the freighter), and after the ship passed, it headed for the north (channel) buoy."
The fish maintained its course for the series of buoys that mark the entrance to the jetties. Reiter, who had started fishing with his shirt off and hadn't had a chance to put it back on, was now two hours into the fight.
"Dad said the fish was too big," he said, but Reiter refused to break it off.
Nevertheless, the fight was beginning to wear.
"Every time he'd come up for air he'd be like a brand new fish, and I'm not brand new at all," he said.
Reiter's father began tapping the rod to create vibration when the tarpon sounded, a maneuver designed to confuse the fish. This meant the tarpon stayed on the surface more, and gave Reiter a chance to sit up.
When possible, Reiter's father slowly motored toward the fish.
"Dad said, 'When it comes up, we'll run up and try to get him,'" Reiter recalled.
So with the fish two to three feet from the boat, Reiter's father reached out and gaffed it.
"He went berserk," Reiter said. "He nearly yanked Dad out of the boat and jerked the gaff out of his hand. I managed to catch Dad by the belt and kept him aboard."
The tarpon also yanked a second gaff out of his father's hand, but Reiter said the first gaff - which had come loose - floated and they managed to recover it.
Finally, both men managed to hit the fish with gaffs and with Reiter at its head and his father at the tail, the fish calmed somewhat.
"We just got that fish into the boat and the hook came out," Reiter laughed.
With no means to weigh the tarpon, the only thing the men could do was measure it: 90 inches long and 48 inches in girth. Reiter also snagged a few scales from the tarpon.
"Then we had to put its head on the rail and lift the rest of the fish into the water," he remembered. "We held it until it tried to swim, indicating that it would survive."
They managed to do that after a fight that lasted four hours and 15 minutes.
"Jody Gray, of (Texas) Parks and Wildlife (Department), said there was no program in place for catch and release awards, nor any way to confirm them since the fish couldn't be weighed nor the measurements officially confirmed," Reiter said.
"We took the scale to the department lab in Rockport, where they estimated the tarpon was 20 years old. Using a formula of theirs, they estimated an average weight of 237 pounds. But they say it could have gone as much as 290."
Though they couldn't confirm the higher weight, the department did award Reiter a Texas Outstanding Angler certificate as well as certificates for Big Fish and for Catch and Release. He's being submitted to receive the official Texas record for catch and release, as well.
"My girlfriend, who knows nothing about tarpon, asked me why I spent four hours fighting it when it couldn't even be entered in the tourney," Reiter said.
"I just looked at her."


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Another Version:

One heck of a fish story

Angler finally reels in long sought after huge tarpon *July 3, 2005*

This past week, there was calm on the water, fuel in the tank and maybe kingfish near the jetties for the reunited pair. Allan had entered the CCASTAR tournament. In addition to a son's goal to impress his father, Allan's new quest is to top the kingfish division in this summer-long contest and win a boat.

Within minutes of setting out baits - ribbonfish with two hooks - they caught a kingfish, about 22 pounds. Three more to go. The elder Reiter suggested drifting closer to the north jetty, where birds and baitfish were working the surface. Allan, shirtless and shoeless, fished from the bow, his dad on the stern of his 15- foot center-console Explorer.

Allan's reel, a Penn 310, soon came to life again. He predicted another kingfish. He was wrong.

The fish flung into the air, exposing its distinctive luster. Allan got a clear view. His dad turned as the fish reentered the water, but he knew. Fatherly advice began.

"Hang on, don't lose him," Kenneth Reiter instructed his youngest son, who was acutely aware what was at stake.

"I'm not gonna lose him, Dad," Allan boldly predicted, thinking he was in for a battle that might consume 45 minutes to an hour.

"Pump and reel, pump and reel," Dad continued with the obvious. His words seemed more like cheers of encouragement than actual advice.

Allan checked the reel's drag and adjusted it, pressing the line with his thumb against the rod for additional control and pressure. A lifetime of experience would be tested today.

Anglers on the south jetty and aboard passing boats became spectators, as Kenneth Reiter waved at boaters to steer clear. There was a lot to worry about. Local angler Mike Burkhart in his own boat had hooked a shark about the same time and place. But the two lines never crossed.

An oil tanker nearly interfered, passing within 100 feet of the Reiters' boat. The elder Reiter signaled to the tanker's pilot boat captain to lower its wake. The captain complied out of angler respect.

The fish ran deep and hard northward, stubbornly sounding in the channel. Allan was forced to switch sides as his father maneuvered the boat away from the channel's rocky edges while reciting a blow-byblow account to relatives on his cell phone.

Then the tarpon switched directions suddenly. Allan lost his balance. He tried reaching for the center console to brace his fall, but his grip failed. Still pressing the rod butt to his gut with his left hand, Allan aimed for the gunnel with his right. He missed, plunging his arm and face into the gulf. Instinctively his knees buckled, dropping his body to the deck, with half his torso over the water or in it.

"All I could think about was going in," Allan said later. "And I didn't want to get sucked under by that passing ship. Somehow I held on and pulled my body back into the boat."

Once collected, Allan repositioned himself, settling onto a box in front of the center console and bracing his feet against the gunnel. Now the fishing rod was between his legs and he held it with both hands. It wasn't comfortable, but he was stable. Later he would use an old tennis shoe to protect his bruised gut from the intense pressure of the rod butt.

Dad continued maneuvering the boat and providing advice between conversations on his cell phone to keep friends and relatives abreast of the situation. Predictably, the fish headed for the gulf, ending its farthest run about 5 1/2 miles out. About every 100 yards, the fish would rise to the surface and gulp air, which appeared to revive it. To revive Allan, his father would douse his embattled son with bottled water and offer him drinks, like a boxer's manager between rounds.

Three hours passed and Dad was worried about running out of fuel.

"You know son, we might have to break him off," he said. "We're never going to get him in."

Allan heard his father's words but would not allow them to penetrate his resolve. About this time, the fish made a desperate run farther into the gulf. Allan's thumb pressed hard against the 30-pound-test line that was frayed from friction against the bent rod. This resulted in a second jump, less defiant than the first.

Allan held out his grooved thumb for his father to see.

"Yep, he burned you good," Kenneth Reiter said matter-of-factly.

The elder Reiter decided it was time to up the pressure. The next time the fish rose, Kenneth Reiter would attempt to lip it with a long-handled gaff, so as not to harm the fish.

It surfaced. The engine revved, thrusting the boat forward. Dad slipped the metal hook into place.

Not so fast. The tarpon flung its head, jerking the would-be gaffer nearly overboard and dumping 10 gallons of water into the boat.

Allan grabbed the top of his father's pants and held tightly as the fish swam away with the gaff dangling from its jaws.

That's when they noticed the fish was longer than the six-foot gaff handle.

"That worked well," Allan said.

But Allan's sarcasm would not discourage his father, who had two more gaffs in his boat.

Their second attempt failed, four hours into the fight.

They decided to try again with a twist. This time, Allan would grab the dangling handle with his free hand while his father lipped the fish with the final gaff. Surely together, they could hold the exhausted fish.

It worked.

Allan loosened his grip on the fishing rod for the first time in 4 1/2 hours. They measured the fish twice at 90 inches, revived and released it.

As the pair watched the fish swim away, the elder Reiter hung his head, sighed and spoke.

"If I die today, I'll die a happy man."

Translation: "Good job son."

They ate a sandwich, caught three more kingfish and went home. Outdoors writer David Sikes' column appears Thursdays and Sundays. Contact him at 886-3616 or [email protected]


----------



## TieOneOn (Jun 15, 2005)

Thats an awesome story. What is the formula for guess-timating weight on a fish that size? Length squared x girth divided by something? Can't remember.


----------



## crtarpon (May 11, 2005)

Hours fought X Chiropractor Bill X work days missed X photography bill


----------



## panamajack99 (Jul 8, 2004)

Any pics?


----------



## crtarpon (May 11, 2005)

= Priceless.

Congrats to the fisherman and good news for Texas Tarpon fishermen and the fishery--hope there will be many more. I would like Port Aransas to have to change its name back to Tarpon, Texas in my lifetime.


----------



## TieOneOn (Jun 15, 2005)

crtarpon said:


> Hours fought X Chiropractor Bill X work days missed X photography bill


I think you should have divided by the cost of a replica mount. ;>)
I remember seeing a formula on a Tarpon video several years back that gives you the approx. weight within 10-12 lbs. Only usefull on fish over 140# or so.

Girth x girth x length divided by 800 = approx weight 
http://www.igfa.org/board/viewpost.aspx?cat=general&postid=142


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Apparently that is the only picture.

I am alwasy skeptical of claims of fish that big. The previous state record is 210 lbs. This fish would have beaten it by 27 lbs. 

The largest tarpon ever caught in Louisiana was by the Texas record holder, Tom Gibson - that fish weighed 230lbs.. and had more than a gallon of rain minnows in its stomach, which certainly helped on the weight.

The next one below that in Louisiana was a 222 lb fish. 

The Florida state record is 243 lbs. 

Having said all that, 237 lbs is certainly possible. The scale is plenty big in the picture, but then again, it depends on where you take the scale from.

Most folks who don't fish tarpon regularly are ill equiped to measure one correctly and they are very poor at judging the size of fish that big. Most folks do not carry a 90 inch tape on their boat. Certainly if they are only out fishing for kingfish. I reguarly hear folks getting fish to the boat that claim they caught a 175 lb tarpon to only have them give me the numbers and find out it was more like a 110 lb or 125 lb tarpon.

No doubt this fish was a monster and a huge fish by any standards... but my questions are this (1) did they not have a camera? (2) did they use an actual tape measurer or a rope or a mark on the boat? and (3) how did they actually measure the fish? - to the fork or to the full length of the tail - the calculation varies depending upon where you measure it.

The report talks about pulling the fish in the boat. A 15 foot boat, two men and a 237lb pound - that's a combination.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying the story isn't true. I'm just saying I don't have the facts to form an opinion one way or the other about the fish. Maybe this guy will read this report and can provide more info. Maybe??


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*Some Perspective*

Here is some things to think about with regard to sizes:

This fish is 197 lbs.










This one is a 213 lb tarpon:










A 199 lb tarpon:



















And Finally a 215 lb fish:










You can only imagine what a 237 lb fish would look like in a 15 foot boat!


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Every word on this thread gives me a woody.......HA


----------



## No Nibblers (Nov 19, 2004)

*Gaffing?*

Not sure if I understand the idea of gaffing a fish several times and then releasing the fish that sharks like to eat?
Chuck


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

The story is a little vague - they lip gaffed the fish.... still multiple lip gaffs aren't great. I try not to lip gaff any fish -- even big ones. "Samuri Tarpon Fisherman" and I lip grabbed a 193 lb fish in LA. a few years ago without any problems at all. Now that's a big "bass"!!!!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I have a question for yall... do you notice anything similar about all the big tarpon pictures taken above -- its one thing, its not the fish, the boat or the fishermen... lets see who gets it!!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

yeah, all the fish are dead hanging


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

you are RIGHT but that wasn't it....... good one -- now, try again...


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

My thoughts exactly about them being DEAD...wish to have seen them released...2 years ago my Hubby Legal Caught a tarpon down in the Fla Keys...tagged the leader and measured him at 81" with a girth that made him approx weight of 110#...I missed the whole fight because I was on another boat! We have pics and the fish was released to fight another day.... would love to do a replica but you're talkin $$$. maybe an X-mas present?


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

*?*



Scott said:


> I have a question for yall... do you notice anything similar about all the big tarpon pictures taken above -- its one thing, its not the fish, the boat or the fishermen... lets see who gets it!!!


They're all hanging from the same location (bait house/marina).


----------



## 3up3down (Jul 12, 2005)

Website advertisement???


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

No - that's not it... its in the pictures - one way or the other, its not the fish, its not the people, its not the website... its not marina's in louisiana or anything like that - its more generic... its in the photos... keep looking!!


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

*Tarpon Pics*

They were all taken on rainy days. They could all be records of some sort. and they are all FREKIN BIG!!!


----------



## Tubguy (Mar 16, 2005)

*Weather*

Stormy weather


----------



## No Nibblers (Nov 19, 2004)

*Gaff*

#1 "Finally, both men managed to hit the fish with gaffs and with Reiter at its head and his father at the tail, the fish calmed somewhat."


I have seen a lip and a gill gaff but the a tail gaff (not roped)?

#2 All pics have www.rodreel.com ?
Chuck


----------



## 3up3down (Jul 12, 2005)

All of the fisherman have wood from such big fish...LOL


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Tubguy gets the award.... in almost every single picture the ground is wet from rain. Also, look at the clouds in the background. These large fish are caught around turbulent weather. Interesting to note, huh?


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

i'm not one to toot my own horn, but...



marc said:


> They were all taken on rainy days. They could all be records of some sort. and they are all FREKIN BIG!!!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Sorry Marc - you were on the previous page and I didn't see that first. You got it too! Good job.

Most of those fish were caught in the latter half of August or early September - a few may have been in early October one year. I'll check the rodnreel posts and confirm that.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I was wrong on the dates - here they are:

First photo - has a date on it 7/22/02

Second photo - 10/02/01

Third photo - 7/29/01

Fourth photo - 7/02/04

There are a lot of large fish pictures in Aug/Sept on the rodnreel page - although july looks pretty good when you look at the above list!


----------



## mr sharkey (Aug 5, 2004)

So when I catch my 90"++ tarpon am I supposed to measure from nose to fork or tip of tail to use the formula? I'll be sure to take a picture either way!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

The IGFA put out an article a couple years back with new formulas for certain species of fish based upon the shape of the fish. Tarpon, when measured to the fork of the tail, instead of to the tail length, meant that the number was divided by 750 instead of 800. They said it was more accurate that way. I've always done it full tail length and used 800. I think both are pretty close to accurate. You might try and dig up the IGFA article from their web page.. they might have it.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the pics Scott! We never weighed the one we caught out at mile marker 42 a few yrs back, but he was 83 inches long. Probably my last


----------



## TieOneOn (Jun 15, 2005)

Dihappy said:


> Thanks for the pics Scott! We never weighed the one we caught out at mile marker 42 a few yrs back, but he was 83 inches long. Probably my last


Awesome!


----------



## bullred123 (Apr 16, 2005)

You Know What Gets Me Is........ Why Are You Killing Them You Can Get A Measurment Let Em Go And Get A Fiberglass Replica Made, I Guess They Just Want To Show Off


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I guess If theyre not breaking the law, then they have the right to do with them what they want.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

bullred123 said:


> You Know What Gets Me Is........ Why Are You Killing Them You Can Get A Measurment Let Em Go And Get A Fiberglass Replica Made, I Guess They Just Want To Show Off


Plus, where do you put a fish that big prior to taking it to the taxidermist. Replicas look so much better than skin mounts on a tarpon. And, if you don't have the cash on hand there is no hurry to get a replica made. The positives far outweigh the negatives when having a replica made.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Too rich for my blood.

Lets see 83 inches x $12 an inch...umm...maybe not


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Dihappy said:


> Too rich for my blood.
> 
> Lets see 83 inches x $12 an inch...umm...maybe not


You just gotta get your priorities in order:biggrin:


----------



## GafftopDave (Aug 4, 2005)

first time poster...long time viewer
my top notch taxidermist/artist...refused to do a tarpon. he explained to me than it will only retain it's perfect appearance for a handfull of years, then the oils would start soaking through the bases of the scales...he said " their just too oily". after that i started checking older mounts i would see, sure enough there it was, scales discolored at the bases.
if had one mounted...everytime i looked at it all i would think is...how much nicer it would have been to see it swim away.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I know of no one that does skin mounts on tarpon... all mounts these days are fiberglass.


----------

